# Wo ist Björn?



## Fafa20 (23. Oktober 2011)

Servus zusammen,ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage. Was ist mit Björn (VetsHunter) passiert, habe lange nichts von ihm gehört.Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das er weder in den myBuffed Profilen als Team Mitglied geführt wird weder im beueb Buffed Magazin im Impressum steht.Arbeitet er nicht mehr bei Buffed und wenn ja warum habe nichts gelesen und auch nichts gehört.Habe ich was verpasst?Wäre nett wenn jemand der es weiß antworten könnte! Danke. mfg


----------



## Fafa20 (24. Oktober 2011)

hab ich ins falsche forum geschrieben oder weiß wirklich niemand bescheid?


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2011)

Björn bestreitet mittlerweile neue Wege und arbeitet wohl demnächst eher im Bereich Fernsehen (nicht vor der Kamera ^^).


----------



## Fafa20 (24. Oktober 2011)

ah ok danke!hat mich nur gewundert das nirgendwo was gesagt wurde ausser ich habe es verpasst


----------



## Mund0 (29. Oktober 2011)

Aber ich hoffe Ihr lasst ihn ab und zu als Gast vor die Kamera.


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2011)

Mund0 schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe Ihr lasst ihn *ab und zu* als Gast vor die Kamera.



Das wird zumindest nach aktuellem Stand eher schwierig. Wenn er wo anders beschäftigt ist, hat er da seine Verpflichtungen und dann kann noch ein Lokalitätswechsel mit einen Faktor spielen. ^^


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit einer von Bredow Handpuppe als Ersatz? Dann könnte Simon die Buffed Show zur Not auch mal solo moderieren


----------



## yerseke (11. November 2011)

ich finde es aber schon schade, dass er so kommentarlos verschwindet. 
er war ja über jahre ein sehr wichtiges mitglied des teams ...


----------

